

America proves too tough for hitchhiking robot - mactitan
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/2/9087171/hitchbot-cross-country-trip-comes-to-unfortunate-end

======
thomasrossi
"[the robot] relies on human kindness." Poor thing..

